
Blue Apron Plummets to Record Low After CEO’s Conference Comments - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-07/blue-apron-shares-drop-to-record-low-on-profit-margin-concerns
======
nxsynonym
Interesting how fast Blue Apron fell out of favor.

I'm curious what, if anything, will turn it around. Is boxed-shipped-meals a
fad that is over with or is there still room for innovation?

